# Has anyone ever



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay has anyone ever had where they are sitting with hedgie and they think he peed on you (when he's wrapped in a towel or something) and you check, but he didn't, and then you think he did again, so you check again and then you think "oh did he? nah...." and that last time he DID?
lol


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL, what?!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

thought your hedgie peed on you, and then you kept checking but he never did. And then the one time you think he might have but you dismiss it, he actually DID pee on you that time? lol make any sense at all?


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL! You will find that over the years your hedgie will pee on you more times that you can count I am always being peed or pooped on and always when you least expect it LOL!


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

xD Thats funny. How long do they go before they pee or poo? Also, do they have a special spot in their cage for when they do infact urinate or produce feces? XD I am such a nerd.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

After I wake mine up I have about 1-5 min before they pee or poop on me but I put them in their litterbox firt them get them out to play but even then I get a present! LOL! just all part of the fun...


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

It depends on the hedgehog. Some have small bladders haha. Also if a hedgie is exercising or excited or scared they are more likely too poo or pee more often.
My hedgehog goes in his litterbox. It is very nice because it's fairly easy to clean up.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

I swear I check seven times and then... She has peed.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahava said:


> thought your hedgie peed on you, and then you kept checking but he never did. And then the one time you think he might have but you dismiss it, he actually DID pee on you that time? lol make any sense at all?


I got you now.  and yeah. I hate it when theres so much warmth between you and your hedgie that it feels like that!


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Sneeze does that all the time! I think that when i move him to check and see if he has peed, it wakes him up and makes him uncomfortable and then he pees. Also- his whole little body pulsates when he pees, like it takes a lot out of him, so once we see that face- we know!


----------

